# why doesnt iui work work for us~



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

we have 6 iuis now over the last 2 yrs, and still not pregnant   i really thought this last one would work, why doesnt it work? all the clinic ever says is its down to mother nature, and its nothing i could have doen or they could have done, they have said im ok, but how do they know, parhaps theres a reason why, i dont get pregnant?

I dont even know if i  had fertilised eggs, and if they did fertilise, why didnt the embie implant? I dont understand, why cant i hav a scan this part of the cycle to see if the eggs fertilised or if theres a embie?

Surely, i have a problem, if i am still not preg after 6 iuis......

Does any1 know why? or could shed any light on what could be wrong?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear that you've had another unsuccessful IUI 

Unfortunately, eggs and embies are so small that there is no way they would be seen on a scan, so with IUI it would be impossible to tell whether an egg fertilised or whether an embie tried to implant. For example, a human egg is only about 100 _*micrometers*_ so would never be able to see it...and a newly fertilised egg, forming into an embryo, would only be detectable under a micoscope...and they're fertilised in the fallopian tube and divide/cleave whilst travelling down the tube which takes up to around 5 days...so a scan would never be able to see this.

The only thing a scan during IUI would be able to tell would be whether you had any dominant follicles on your ovary/ies before ovulation and then following ovulation, whether a corpus luteum could be seen. The corpus luteum is the area of a follicle where egg ruptures and releases progesterone...corpus luteum literally means "yellow matter" or "yellow body" and this can be seen on a scan.

Have you had any investigations to check your tubes and/or your womb ? An HSG (hysterosalpingogram) can check the patency of your tubes, a HyCosy can check your tubes and to some extent, your womb...both these involve a "special" dye being injected via your cervix and can be seen on a screen, like ultrasound but with xray (thats in very simple terms !!) There's also a hysteroscopy which looks directly inside your womb for any abnormalities and this is where a fine scope with a camera on the end, is inserted via your cervix into your womb so they can have a peek.

Perhaps it would be worth asking for some further investigations if you've not had them done already.

I've never had IUI as I have damaged, sluggish tubes so was never an option for us, despite the fact that I ovulate fine.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi fellow Ipswich person!!

I think with iui it's very tricky to get the timings 100% perfect as so few people are completely "text book".

I've had 4 iuis & now on my 4th icsi & still no BFP!

Mine is now my age but I was 35 when we started trying & I thought I had ages left!  Now been told to expect an early menopause!!!

You're still young but I would certainly recommend going for ivf (with icsi) sooner rather than later as it's cheaper because you need less drugs to stimulate the ovaries.  Also, you're more likely to have some for frozen embryos.

Don't beat yourself up about iui not working - it doesn't for most people!  The NHS official stats are between 9 - 15% success.  Some private clinics claim higher results.

If I had my time over again I'd have not wasted time with more iuis because they are cheaper/less invasive, I would have borrowed the money & gone privately.  So wish I could turn the clock back but I listened to people on the NHS who didn't seem to have any answers & were happy to plod along.

I would highly recommend ISIS (based on the Ipswich side of Colchester) - they've been totally up front with us from day 1 & I've always known my chances are now very slim.

I just wish we hadn't wasted time waiting for our free NHS goes - it was certainly false economy!

By the way, although my iuis didn't work the few follicles I had all contained eggs & they all fertilised!  I had good quality embryos.  The embryologist at ISIS, Terry, is fab!  He trains some of the Bourn Hall people.

Take care,
Jess x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jillypops said:


> Hi There..
> 
> I had 2 IUI'S & 1 Super ovulation & sadly it didn't work for us either. I agree with Jess with hindsight I wish I'd skipped the IUI'S (but of course thats only because it didn't work) the sucess rates are higher with IVF & of course there is a chance of Frosties.. *I love D/r & stimming too & the EC is Ok too*.. but by having IUI.. it made IVF not such a big leap   to you xxxx


Sorry but are you    How can anyone "love" downregging and stimming ? I'm just about to start my 3rd fresh cycle of IVF and certainly wouldn't put it on my list of "top things to do" 

Can I ask how may IVFs you've done and were you successful ? (I've had a look through your profile and you've only got 2 previous posts so not sure if you're a "newish" member to posting or not, so couldn't read back over your past treatment). Although I've never had IUI, so can't speak from personal experience, only what I've read, but unless having medicated IUI then I'd say there was quite a bit of difference between "natural" IUI and IVF 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Minxy - don't be surprised by Jilly - she is indeed mad!!!  But very lovely with it!!! 

Great to see you back lovely Jillypops!  Miss you!

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Why? Cos I missed you!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jillypops said:


> Hi there.. No not a newbie.. Tony has deleted all my posts for personal reasons
> My list... TTc for nearly 10 yrs..
> 2 x Lap & Dye's
> 1 BFP after 2nd L&D.. but sadly MC at 7 weeks 1999
> ...


Thought I recognised your name but couldn't work out why your first post was only yesterday ! 

I'd still maintain you must be slightly   I've not found DR/stimming/EC under sedation a problem at all but no way would I say I love it...know what you mean about the frisky feeling though 

Good luck with your next treatment ! 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jillypops said:


> you must have a happy hubby too   he cant wait for D/R to start.. I'm hoping for the same symptoms as last time
> I guess i'm slightly  Even my cons was slightly shocked at how much I liked TX
> 
> sorry Ipswichbabe .. think I've accidentally hijacked your thread  Hope you Ok & hoping you find you next step soon xxx
> Minxy.. Goodluck with TX   xxx


Nah...unfortunately DP not happy when I start DR...I might get extra frisky but I also get extra hormonal so he never wants to get jiggy 'cos I'm too much of a moody cow    

Sorry Ipswichbabe 

Take care & good luck ladies  

Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

appleton79 said:


> The lh surge is a hormone that comes from the follicel they offer blood tests which you have 20 days after the first day of your af to see if you did produce a egg that month having a lap and dye is good idie i have had one of thesa it is just to check you have no blockages in your tubes worth having done clears you mind knowing theres not a problem down there


Hi

Sorry but I'm afraid I'm going to have to contradict you here 

LH (luteinising hormone) is the hormone that triggers ovulation and then stimulates the corpus luteum to release progesterone it is produced.

You get the LH surge just before ovulation and you'd usually ovulate around 36 hours later. Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle where the egg ruptured. It is progesterone that is tested to see whether ovulation has occurred (not LH). It is often tested cd21 but this assumes ovulation happened on cd14...as progesterone peaks at 7dpo it should ideally be tested then so if ovulate earlier or later in cycle then try to get tested accordingly.

A lap and dye is not only to check for possible blockages/obstructions to your tubes but looks directly inside your pelvic cavity to check for any abnormalities eg endometriosis, adhesions, fibroids etc.

Hope that helps
Natasha



appleton79 said:


> Jilly pops , just looked at one of your post and you said you lost 2 pregnancys at 7 weeks have they tested you for sticky blood ?
> 
> Thats what i get and now i have to have baby asprin and fragmin injections everyday when pregnant
> 
> ...


"Sticky blood" is Antiphospholipid syndrome (APS), also known as Hughes syndrome.

This can be tested at any time, you don't have to be pregnant to be tested for this.

It is an auto immune blood clotting disorder which means blood clots too quickly/easily.

As you say, it is often only diagnosed following further investigations after recurrent miscarriages and/or failed treatment cycles.

I was actually diagnosed with this (as well as some other blood clotting and immune disorders eg NK cells) after only 2 early miscarriages but I have a family history of APS.

Unfortunately even with having medical treatment for this there are no guarantees...I was prescribed 75mg aspirin when ttc naturally and through treatment and additional 40mg clexane during treatment & I've still had 2 more chemical pregnancies...although I do believe it can help and will be having the same drugs through this treatment.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Eveline (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there,

I've never posted before, so a bit nervous here but I have just had a filed DIUI and my sis has APS (but did eventually produce my gorgeous 2nd nephew on heparin treatment, after her v sad 5 miscarrages). 

My Background:

My partner has that horrid asoozpermia - no sperm - and 3 years ago we started treatment with our first DI. After 5 failed attempts, we changes clinic and had a DIVF but I was unresponsive. Too much buserline. I ovulate fine naturally. Then we stopped because there were no new donors. Now we have a donor, and have just had out first failed stimulated DIUI. I've had my tubes checked. No other investigation. The bad news is I'm now 40.  

IUI
Ipswichbabe, could the problem could be progesterone....have you asked about this? Anyone else know about post-luteal progesterone support for IUI? 

My clinic doesn't offer post-luteal progesterone support and I feel this could be an issue as to why my various attempts have failed so far.  Although I have acupuncture my moods during weeks 3/4 of my cycle are all over the shot. Self-diagnosis is oestrogen dominance, and from what I've read I'm now trying to cut our dairy and parabens as a natural way to reduce too much oestrogen. 

APS
You can get a yes/no test for this which for me came back negative. BUT I've also heard this runs in families and manifests with different symptoms, as you say. Since my sister has had it, I feel it could still be lurking but in a different form that didn't appear on the test.  Could this be so and how would I know?? 

Would it help to take baby aspirin prior to IUI and how long should I continue to take it after treatment?

Call me paranoid and you'd be absolutely right. But when you are desperate, you are....

Evelyn.


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I hear what you are saying cause I've had 2 IUI's and been told my dh swimmers are the best they've seen in years, etc etc but still both IUI's resulted in 2 BFN's!    Put off having the last one for a few months as the drugs are sending me insane but have to say I don't hold out much hope with the 3rd one!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Eveline said:


> APS
> You can get a yes/no test for this which for me came back negative. BUT I've also heard this runs in families and manifests with different symptoms, as you say. Since my sister has had it, I feel it could still be lurking but in a different form that didn't appear on the test. Could this be so and how would I know??
> 
> Would it help to take baby aspirin prior to IUI and how long should I continue to take it after treatment?
> ...


Hi Evelyn & welcome to FF

You've definitely come to the right place for support and advise 

With regards to Antiphospholipid syndrome, you would need to find out what blood tests you had done, these are often done under a Thrombophilia screen. I was also diagnosed with Low Activated Protein C and although I wasn't tested for Factor V Leiden, the haematologists report stated I had a high chance of this. The results are a little bit more than just a yes/no, they should give you the actual unit and/or % of whether you have this.

If you're concerned you may have some blood clotting issues then perhaps take a look on our Investigations and Immunology board which has some very useful posts/threads where you'll find lists of various blood tests to have done.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I have never had any outward signs of having any blood clotting issues and this was only diagnosed following my miscarriages...I still don't notice any signs !!

With regard to taking 75mg "baby" aspirin, you shouldn't self medicate anything, even something as seemingly innocent and readily available as aspirin. It is an anticoagulent which means it prevents blood from clotting effectively/quickly (it doesn't actually thin your blood) so you should speak with your consultant before self administering any drugs, including aspirin. If you don't need it then it may do more harm than good and there are varying times through a cycle when you should take it.

I'm afraid I can't offer any help with IUI as I've never had it (damaged/sluggish tubes) and moved straight to IVF. However, you may be interested in posting a bit about yourself on the Introductions board, along with other new members...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

There is also a board for ladies using donor eggs...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

and another for ladies who are ttc at 40+....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

and finally, here's the link to the male factor fertility issues...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Wishing you loads of luck
Natasha


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

hey, guys...... I am back..... haven posted in awhile, as ive been sadden by it all..... i am not on iv waitng list for nhs.....2 yrs to wait..... OMG!!!! 2009!!!! nearly 2010.... **** i'll be 35 then.... im scared i dont wanna be old mummy. 
I am sad, as i really want to be pregnant and find it hard to move on, i feel like i am in limbo right now!!!
All my friends are with kids its hard living this life, wen they dont include me any more, they meet togtehre and do things with the kids.... and me i get forgotten..... thid doesnt help the situation huh They arent ture friends, dh tells me, but i miss my friends, and its just me and dh and no one else, its lonely..... So how do i cope 2 yrs of waiting... this isnt even 100% as we use donor sperm, heck... for all we know there might be no sperm by 2009... the shortage is bad now!!!
Thanks for letting me vent it all out, need some love & suport xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Ipswichbabe!

Sending you loads of home-made cuddles and cyber kisses just for YOU!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## EW (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi

For what its worth my iui worked on go no 7!

EW


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats EW!!! You've given me some hope!


----------

